# Galasport gear stolen from Pilar section of Rio G.



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Wouldn't hold out much hope for the starburst.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Amazing what a methhead thinks he can pawn. Hope the gear turns up.


----------

